# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Distribution of haplogroup T in Italy (Boattini et al.)

## Maciamo

The new paper by Boattini et al. is the first Italy-wide study to report haplogroup T separately from K (along with Brisighelli et al. 2012, which reported it as K2). It therefore provides valuable insight into this little studied haplogroup.

The sample sizes for each province tested is unfortunately too small to get a balanced view of haplogroup T's distribution. With a sample size under 100, low frequencies (under 3%) can often be missed altogether. It's also easy to get fake hotspots with just two samples out of 25, which makes it look like 8% when in fact a larger sample size would probably have resulted in 2 or 3%. So the frequencies here are to be taken with a pinch of salt.


*North Italy*

In* Cuneo, south-west Piedmont*, 1 out of 30 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*3.5%*).

In *Savona/Genova, central Liguria*, 0 out of 50 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In *Como, north-west Lombardy*, 0 out of 41 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In *Brescia, north-east Lombardy*, 1 out of 39 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*2.5%*).

In *Vicenza, central-west Veneto*, 2 out of 40 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*5%*).

In *Treviso, central-east Veneto*, 0 out of 30 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In* Bologna, central Emilia-Romagna*, 0 out of 29 samples I1 (*0%*).


*Central Italy*

In *La Spezia-Massa, north-west Tuscany*, 2 out of 24 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*8%*).

In *Pistoia, central-north Tuscany*, 0 out of 13 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In *Grosetto-Siena, southern Tuscany*, 2 out of 86 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*2.5%*).

In *Foligno, central-east Umbria*, 0 out of 37 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In *Macerata, central-east Marche*, 0 out of 40 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).


*South Italy*

In *L'Aquila, Abruzzo*, 6 out of 23 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*26%*), including three T2-P77.

In *Campobasso, Molise*, 0 out of 29 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In *Benevento, Campania*, 1 out of 36 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*2.5%*).

In *Matera, Basilicata*, 2 samples out of 25 belongs to haplogroup T (*8%*).

In *Lecce, Apulia*, 0 out of 39 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*). 

In *Cosenza/Catanzaro/Crotone, Calabria*, 0 out of 38 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In *Catania, eastern Sicily*, 0 out of 62 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In *Ragusa, southeast Sicily*, 2 out of 44 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*4.5%*).

In *Agrigento, southwest Sicily*, 1 out of 42 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*2.5%*) 

In *Olbia/Tempio/Nuoro, north-east Sardinia*, 0 out of 40 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*0%*).

In *Oristano, central-west Sardinia*, 1 out of 42 samples belongs to haplogroup T (*2.5%*).


In comparison, Brisighelli et al. 2012 only found haplogroup T in their samples from:

*- Liguria (4.3%)
- north-west Marche (7.9%)
- central Basilicata (3.3%)
- north-west Calabria (3.8%)
- Sicily (1.7%)*

It was 0% elsewhere. This data doesn't agree with Boattini et al. which found 0% in Liguria, Marche or Calabria, meaning that larger sample sizes are required. 

Ferri et al. 2007 found 1.5% in Valmarecchia but 0% in nearby Rimini, both in eastern Romagna. The average for the two is 0.6%.

Battaglia et al. 2008 found 3.3% of T in Trento, southern Trentino-Alto-Adige ot of 67 samples.

Di Gaetano et al. 2009 found 3.3% in western Sicily and 7.9% in eastern Sicily, with big variations between places.

----------

